# CLEAR scan photo! Any guesses?!



## Babybump2017

I've had a gut feeling :pink: from day one but we're so close to finding out now and I'm thinking maybe :blue:! Any guesses? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7402.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 57


----------



## becsboo

I think girl


----------



## sweet83

boy


----------



## lilmisscaviar

:pink:


----------



## StillPraying

:girl:


----------



## Mercury1

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Looks pretty girly to me too:)


----------



## LoraLoo

That's a very girly nub!


----------



## Babybump2017

Very much a girly vote eh! Can't wait to know! :) will update


----------



## Fancy_Pants

One more vote for girl. :)


----------



## wheelz23

girl!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Very girly :)


----------



## Babybump2017

Baby BOY!!! :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats on your boy!! He had a very girly nub!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations on your baby boy! What gestation was your scan? I would've definitely guessed girl from the nub, would never have thought boy!


----------



## Babybump2017

16 weeks x


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congrats on your little man!:) What gestation was you nub scan can I ask as well??:)


----------



## Babybump2017

Thank you!! Not too sure what a nub scan is but I had the picture I posted in this thread at 12 weeks and my photo on here was my 16 week scan x


----------



## mazndave

That's the scan I meant, sorry wasn't very clear. It was a very girly nub for 12 weeks, just goes to show that it's just a theory and isn't always right!


----------



## calliebaby

That's exactly how my boys scan looked at 12 weeks.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Babybump2017 said:


> Thank you!! Not too sure what a nub scan is but I had the picture I posted in this thread at 12 weeks and my photo on here was my 16 week scan x

Thankyou:) I think that was why there was so many girl guesses as the nub still has alot of change time on the 12 week point, yours is an excellent example for ladies to see that anything can happen still!!


----------

